# Teryx lift



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

How do u get more lift cheap I wana fit 31s 

It has a lil bracket lift an stock springs an shocks


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

With a bracket lift and shocks turned up you can fit 31s with minor rubbing in the front. Did it on mine for a while.

fatboyz customz


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

What type lift you running now?


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

It's just alil bracket lift


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Phree has the 31's on his now... check w/ him


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I had 29.5 Terms on mine turned up the shocks no lift and it only rubbed if you really twisted it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

31's



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone put spring spacers on the rear...???


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I had to put spacers in the rear of my teryx4 with catvos lift


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Which spacers u use....superatv has 2 differnt ones


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I got mine from catvos


----------

